# I'm enlightened!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I became confused when I heard these terms with reference to the word 'service'...

Internal Revenue 'Service'
U.S. Postal 'Service'
Telephone 'Service'
Cable 'Service' 
Civil 'Service'
Customer 'Service'
State, City & County Public 'Service'

This is not what I thought 'service' meant. But today, I overheard two ranchers talking, and one of them said he had hired a bull to 'service' a few cows. BAM!!! It all came into focus. Now I understand what all those 'service' agencies are doing for us.

I hope you are as enlightened as I am.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And they are all ready to serve you !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol exactly my thoughts!!!!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

how true it is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a wonder with all these "services" any of us taxpayers can still walk upright, or at least without a hitch in our step,


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And just like the cow...we are fenced in with little way to go and forced into service.

Great analogy Chris ! you are brighter than the light bulb I have burning.

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hysterical!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

oh...how about the Secret Service


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats why I hate lineups, just to get serviced!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ain't it the truth. I have been serviced over more times than I can count!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

So thats why they call it a service job at the mechanic shop....I always wondered.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Y'all Have me Rollin on the Floor over here!! Our Government Makes me feel like a Fire Hydrant about to be Serviced by a dog!! Nothing any of us can do about it either!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure there is You can contact your Reps to voice YOUR opinion. OH and Vote.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

YD I do that every week ONLY To Be IGNORED!! But I am as hardheaded as anyone, I Still Let them know what I think!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send them the "service" post. LOL
Just don't get caught doing any "public service".
Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton have both done "community service".

I wonder what does a "service writer" do ?


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

too funny.


----------

